# FreeBSD clean heimdal from system



## Nikki (Oct 30, 2012)

Please tell me, how i can remove heimdal complitly from system?


----------



## Nikki (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok 
I have problem with piece of heimdal program which was installed with system.
Maybe anybody khow, how I can remove heimdal complitly and replace him with mit kerberos?

Best regards


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

From src.conf(5):


```
WITHOUT_KERBEROS
             Set this if you do not want to build Kerberos 5 (KTH Heimdal).
             When set, it also enforces the following options:

             WITHOUT_KERBEROS_SUPPORT

             When set, the following options are also in effect:

             WITHOUT_GSSAPI (unless WITH_GSSAPI is set explicitly)

     WITHOUT_KERBEROS_SUPPORT
             Set to build some programs without Kerberos support, like cvs(1),
             ssh(1), telnet(1), sshd(8), and telnetd(8).
```


----------



## Nikki (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for response.
When I install from CD, I have all utils and libraries. When installation was complete, I was create src.conf with that options and run buildworld, buildkernel, installkernel, installworld. But I have a files from heimdal still.

To prevent use wrong files I wish remove all that files, is it possible?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

`# make delete-old`
and
`# make delete-old-libs`


----------



## Nikki (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes !!!
You're right !!!
Thank You very much
Problem solved


----------

